# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thủ tục làm visa đi brazil thăm thân và đi du lịch

## tourtravelcanal

*Đi Thăm thân* :
Các thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết làm _visa đi brazil_:
-      Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày
-      Giấy mời phía Braxin có xác nhận của sứ quán ghi rõ thông tin người mời.
-      02 ảnh-      Thông tin cá nhân.
-      Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc/ Giấy khai sinh chứng minh quan hệ.
-      Sao kê tài khoản 06 tháng liên tục.
Chi phí và thời gian làm *visa di brazil* :
-      Phí dịch vụ: 150 USD.
-      THời gian làm 03 tuần.*
Đi du lịch :**
Các thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết làm visa đi brazil:*
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày.
- Đặt phòng khạch sạn
- Lịch trình tour.
- Vé máy bay.
- Giấy mời phía của công ty du lịch phía Braxin khi bạn muốn làm _visa đi brazil_.
- 02 ảnh nền trắng khổ 4*6 cm.
- Thông tin cá nhân.
- Sao kê tài khoản 06 tháng liên tục gần nhất.
Chi phí dịch vụ làm _visa đi brazil_ :
-  Phí dịch vụ: 150 USD.
- THời gian làm 03 tuần.
Mọi chi tiết quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ tới Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Và Du Lịch GREENCANAL (GREENCANAL TRAVEL LIMITED CO).
Địa chỉ : số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, Quận Ba Đình, TP Hà Nội.Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichthegioi247.com/ GREENCANAL TRAVEL Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand tours - Home.
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)

----------


## canaltraveltour

oa không biết bao giờ mới có tiền đi du lịch brazil mà làm _visa đi brazil_ nhỉ

----------


## thanhvannt90

sao đi thăm thân và du lịch không gộp lại vào một vậy

----------


## thuvannt91

có thể rút ngắn thời gian làm _visa đi brazil_ không? @ tuần làm xong không bạn.

----------


## canaltraveltour

Bạn ơi  mình muốn làm *visa đi brazil*.
Nhưng bên mình chưa có sao kê tài sản bên bạn có dịch vụ này không vây.

----------


## mysunshine

- Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 ngày
-      02 ảnh-      Thông tin cá nhân.
-      Sao kê tài khoản 06 tháng liên tục.
-      Phí dịch vụ: 150 USD - 03 Tuần
- Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)
Hoặc địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

----------

